
Show HN: Simple Spam Scoring - noinput
http://spamscore.me/
======
alexknowshtml
Lovely use of our spam scoring API (<http://spamcheck.postmarkapp.com>). What
are you using for processing inbound email?

~~~
noinput
Thanks. I've got a google apps email setup to collect the email address, and
config'd gmail to disable the spam filtering. A cron runs on the minute,
connects via IMAP, processes the message and on success fires it back &
deletes the mail message.

------
mrclark411
Doesn't this just make it easier for spammers to game the spam filter?

~~~
joeykudish
why would it?

------
micek
great work, Jim! excited to see where this will take you

